# 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?



## noname545 (29. April 2013)

*1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

nabend leut´s,

habe ne wichtige Frage, und zwar endet mein Vertrag am 14.08.13. Online habe ich schon mal gekündigt muss aber in 7 Tagen Anrufen damit die Kündigung eintretet.  
Es geht um folgendes, ich hab im Moment den DSL 6000 doppel Flat + 4 Sim Karten für 30€. Für Neukunden gibt es DSL 16.000, der Vertrag ist der selbe bloß mit mehr Geschwindigkeit + mobil Flat, und das für 24,99€
Wenn ich jetzt einen Tarifwechsel durchführe, zahle ich wegen regiozuschalg 39,99€. Das sehe ich einfach nicht ein. Also meine Frage, ist es möglich gleich nach der Kündigung wieder einen Vertrag abzuschließen damit ich den Neukunden Bonus nutzen kann?

Villeicht hat das einer gemacht,und kann mir dazu was sagen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

nein das geht nicht


----------



## noname545 (29. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

sicher? Bei manchen hat es ja anscheinend geklappt um ihn vor der Kündigung abzuhalten.


----------



## K3n$! (30. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

Ich denke auch, dass das nicht geht. In der Regel steht so etwas in den AGB, 
dass man als Neukunde vorher xx Wochen kein Kunde von XXX sein durfte. Das 
würde ja sonst jeder machen.

Du solltest aber nach einem Anruf bei der 1und1 Hotline ganz normal die Neukundenkonditionen bekommen können, 
wenn du nett fragst. Dir steht ja z.B. auch alle 2 Jahre ein Hardware-Update zu 

1und1 ist, wenn man an der richtigen Stelle/die richtige Person fragt, doch recht kulant.


----------



## Barthi666 (30. April 2013)

Was ich dir neben Hotline auch noch empfehlen könnte zu probieren dass du ein schreiben raus schickst, dass du nur unter o.g. Bedingungen Kunde bleiben wirst und ansonsten eben kündigst. 
Wäre einen Versuch wert, weil ich denke denen ist ein bisschen weniger Umsatz/Gewinn lieber als gar keiner.


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*



> 1und1 ist, wenn man an der richtigen Stelle/die richtige Person fragt, doch recht kulant.


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Einfach mal anrufen, oder im Forum nachfragen.
https://forum.1und1.de/


----------



## Supeq (30. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

Bei Sky geht das auf jeden Fall und auch 1&1 wird das machen. Besser weniger Geld verdienen als gar keins^^


----------



## noname545 (30. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

wie ihr es vorhergesagt habt, habe ich den Tarif für Neukunden bekommen, danke euch.


----------



## K3n$! (30. April 2013)

*AW: 1und1 Kündigen und wieder Neukunde werden?*

Kein Ding.


----------

